# imported reptiles



## taylor111 (Jul 13, 2008)

is it possible to get a special permit that enabels you to import reptiles from over seas like boas and ball pythons


----------



## Miss B (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## taylor111 (Jul 13, 2008)

how do zoos get them then?


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

I think you need a zoo licence. 

And from what i have heard they are not easy to get.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 13, 2008)

Alot of zoos have confiscated illegal stock that has been properly Quarantined. I may be wrong but cant they only import for special breeding bloodline purposes. A common snake overseas wouldnt hold much value for a zoo to breed etc.


----------



## Rossagon (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is a link to some basic information regarding importing reptiles. As has been stated above, reptiles imported as pets are not permitted, but certain scientific institutions (including zoos) may have access to exotic reptiles from overseas.

http://www.aqis.gov.au/icon32/asp/e...ountries&EndUse=All+End+Uses&QueryType=Search

Cheers Ross.


----------



## taylor111 (Jul 13, 2008)

can anyone tell me the rules of a zoo licence ill make a zoo if i have to


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 13, 2008)

taylor111 said:


> can anyone tell me the rules of a zoo licence ill make a zoo if i have to




Its not as simple as that, do a little research.
Search the internet, you will learn alot more that way then just asking someone to tell you, get the basic facts then come back and ask whatever questions you still have after reading all you could find!

Gotta love the school holidays :lol:


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 13, 2008)

so is it possible to own any sort of boa in Australia? im guessing not from what i've taken in over time.


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 13, 2008)

In short........... on a basic licence NO! 
There are people out there who have them, same with corns, but its illegal without a scientific research or zoo licence.


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 13, 2008)

this is one of the few reasons i sometimes hate Australian Law...

seriously who classes paintball guns under the exact same categories as firearms and makes you buy a genuine firearm safe in order to have one? if we were anywhere else we could walk down to walmart and buy one.

sometimes the people that write these laws need to pull the damn stick out and lighten the **** up.. it's a snake for heavens sake.. yeah sure do what you gotta do, have the snake quarinteened for a while to make sure we're not bringing anything in, but don't take are fun and love for reptiles away.


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 13, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Gotta love the school holidays :lol:




Hope u have your flame suit on danny! 
The whole reason they are not allowed is to protect our native reptiles.
Perhaps do some research on the subject, then come back and comment


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Its not as simple as that, do a little research.
> Search the internet, you will learn alot more that way then just asking someone to tell you, get the basic facts then come back and ask whatever questions you still have after reading all you could find!
> 
> Gotta love the school holidays :lol:


 
thats funny , when i search for snake info on the net i almost always get this site . great place for info and its on the internet , mabe give this guy a link or point him in the right diretion instead of giving him nothing but just anouther kids additude

now what sort of snake form OS were you interested in getting ,


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 13, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> thats funny , when i search for snake info on the net i almost always get this site . great place for info and its on the internet , mabe give this guy a link or point him in the right diretion instead of giving him nothing but just anouther kids additude
> 
> now what sort of snake form OS were you interested in getting ,




If everyone was always handed everything they wanted, they would never learn to do anything for themselves!
Try to encourage people to find information for themselves first, then ask others when they get stuck, otherwise we will end up with generations of lazy minded people, expecting everything to fall into their lap!

You want me to point them into the right direction? ok then.......

Top of the screen, below sponsors advertisements, 5th menu across.
Can you see it?
It says 'search'
Click on the arrow next to where it says 'search'
Now type in the top search section, 'exotic snakes in australia'

Also for future reference, the section below it is for searching pictures etc, so instead of making a 'show us your .....' thread try taking a look in there first too 

Happy now python pit??


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

I personally dont agree with the import laws in this country.

As you cant have anything thats not Australian in this country but you can basically everywhere else in the world it simply encourages people to go to national parks or forests and take australian wildlife for free. 

Why would someone waste there time going to take a bearded dragon from the wild if they could go and buy a boa? 

See my point.


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

your kidding me arnt you BEC?
i think mabe you have forgoten what this place is all about 
1. asking ?s
2. help with info 
3, learning 
and with people like you around scaring all the young ones off . WHY are you here ?
if you cant help people with ?s..
just look at your signture . your very vindictive and your atitude is all wrong ..
i hope the mods tell you to remove it.
im thinking that next week you will also be back to school.
JUST SO IT SINKS INTO YOUR HEAD , YOU TOLD HIM TO LOOK ON THE NET BEFORE COMING HERE AND ASKING ?s .. this rep site is the first place most people look and ask ?s , 
you come across like a bitter old madcow


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> See my point.


 
Yes but you are for getting the disease that these any may bring in to the country


----------



## Hobbsy (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> I personally dont agree with the import laws in this country.
> 
> As you cant have anything thats not Australian in this country but you can basically everywhere else in the world it simply encourages people to go to national parks or forests and take australian wildlife for free.
> 
> ...


 

No I dont. For starters, why would someone that really wanted a Boa, go and unlawfully take a Bearded Dragon :?. 

Also, there is *nothing* encouraging *anyone* to steal native reptiles or animals from the wild.


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 13, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> your kidding me arnt you BEC?
> i think mabe you have forgoten what this place is all about
> 1. asking ?s
> 2. help with info
> ...



Hahahahahahaha
Oh yes, you got me, back to school soon 
LOOK I CAN TYPE IN CAPS TOO 
Obviously nothing i said sunk in with you, im not scaring anyone off, i am encouraging them to learn more, by learning to find information for themselves first.

As for my signature, thanks for looking, but i cant see anything wrong with it, it was posted on the forums afterall.

Stop and take a look at your own attitude, and dont assume you know everything, it only makes a fool of you!
You come across as a snotty little know it all twit, i believe you posted somewhere earlier today to 'build a bridge and get over it', well dont go on being a hypocrite now will you.

As for you attitude, i need to say nothing, its quite clear you have anger issues, you seem to like going around looking for forum fights!


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> I personally dont agree with the import laws in this country.
> 
> As you cant have anything thats not Australian in this country but you can basically everywhere else in the world it simply encourages people to go to national parks or forests and take australian wildlife for free.
> 
> ...


 
WHAT!!! lol "Shakes head"


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay .
Good luck with it all mate

BEC i think theres a huge differnce between someone banging on all day about something ( 3 threads ) and somone pulling you up for being a forum natzi , no bridge needed.
ZIGHAIL , are you assumeing i assume i know all ? hahahah howmuch of a fool does that make you ?? hahaha 
madcow people


----------



## WingsOfGold (Jul 13, 2008)

"Why would someone waste there time going to take a bearded dragon from the wild if they could go and buy a boa?"




why would someone pick up a cheap car when they could go buy a ferrari!!!! geeze....


----------



## Justie (Jul 13, 2008)

All snakes found outside of australia are illegal to keep in australia.... Like others have said you cannot just go and 'make a zoo'... your zoo cannot just be a wildlife park. It needs to be a full blown zoo like taronga zoo etc.. and Zoo's cost tens of million's of dollars! and even then it will be difficult to obtain a lic


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 13, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Hope u have your flame suit on danny!
> The whole reason they are not allowed is to protect our native reptiles.
> Perhaps do some research on the subject, then come back and comment



i fail to see how owning a snake in captivity from another country is going to effect anything...

as for the research, i have done it, what did i say that was out of line with 'the facts'.. and besides that i never asked a question for "research" or anything else of that matter anyway.

besides, why are you snapping at me in the first place? i wasn't flaming i was giving my thoughts on this matter (  )


----------



## Rocky (Jul 13, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> i fail to see how owning a snake in captivity from another country is going to effect anything...
> 
> as for the research, i have done it, what did i say that was out of line with 'the facts'.. and besides that i never asked a question for "research" or anything else of that matter anyway.
> 
> besides, why are you snapping at me in the first place? i wasn't flaming i was giving my thoughts on this matter (  )


 

It would bring a whole new world or disease into the reptile world of Australia. Next thing you know, you could go up to your favorite snakes enclosure, and your snake could be inside out.


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 13, 2008)

Because introduced species are a major problem in this country.
Look what cane toads have done, indian minor birds etc

People get these animals illegally, and when they get sick of them and cant move them on, they let them go!
That then upsets the balance within native wildlife populations.

Not to mention possible diseases, how do you think OMPV was introduced?
From overseas animals!

You obviously havent done much research, or you would have known that


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 13, 2008)

*The facts remain very simple, If you keep an exotic reptile and it happens to escape which is very common for new keepers, the animal in the wild is likely to die from exposure or starvation and it could introduce an exotic disease or pathogen or become a pest itself. The reality is that exotic animals threaten our unique environment, agriculture and the tourism industry. *

*They are the plain facts..*


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

besides, why are you snapping at me in the first place? 



yeah its called mad cows *diseases* 

canetoads were introduced years ago thay thought it would help control pests and ended up being a bigger pest , the same with snakes from overseas, if thay escape theres no telling what thay will do to the enviroment , thats a big reason why thay wont let them in .
i would love a paiball and a boia , all i can do is dream on, mybe one day .


----------



## Noongato (Jul 13, 2008)

Why go out against the law and against morals and get a exotic when we have the same (or equivalant) animals here, there colours are just different and might not grow quite as large to eat you.
I loved corn snakes, and even had one when i was 10 and didnt know any better, luckily i was young and useless it died a week later, hahaha. I got older, got a licence, bought a reptiles australia book and discovered the aussie colubrids and the BHP - what a stunner. Bugger overseas snakes, id rather confidently own something legit and be able to take it outside without the fear of it excaping or getting busted and all that crap.
I thing exotics are just another case of impulse buying. But they get stuck when they cant find em and ask how here. Alot of young people are severely dissapointed once they have a snake as what-a-surprise, it doesnt do tricks and feeding is only once a week. Boring. So they dump it on the next person for a scrap of weed etc.


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 13, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> yeah its called mad cows *diseases*



Gosh, i wish i could be as witty as you! build a bridge my friend! 
You hate hypocrites remember :lol:


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't think getting a zoo licernse would be easy....nor cheap


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Gosh, i wish i could be as witty as you! build a bridge my friend!
> You hate hypocrites remember :lol:


 
plus theres the drama of getting appoved for a zoo permit not to mention the big bucks needed,,
just wait a few years and there will be a heep of new crosses and hybreeds here in australia market . 

come on BEC stay on topic 
your vendictve side is really showing .


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 13, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> plus theres the drama of getting appoved for a zoo permit not to mention the big bucks needed,,
> just wait a few years and there will be a heep of new crosses and hybreeds here in australia market .
> 
> come on BEC stay on topic
> your vendictve side is really showing .


 
Remembering that Crosses and Hybrids are illegal I wouldn't be waiting for them... or planning on breeding any, if you get caught say goodbye to your licence


----------



## snakecharma (Jul 13, 2008)

with the ever rising costs of zoo's these days i cant see anyone affording a new one just so they can get a boa or a ball python lol

and really i find alot of the people that keep such large pythons like boa's are really only interested in the 'shock' value of them 

and what could it do to our wildlife well hmmmm lets see whats a 16-18ft boa gonna eat also what would happen if it was to breed with one of our native species hmmmmm oh and another tid bit of info for ya exotics are being found everywhere there was a boa in Syd recently that i remember and i can remember at least 4-5 story's of exotics being found around the major city's areas in the last 6 months 

each to there own hey, i love cobras and bomslangs and got to see alot of them in south africa. Would i ever want one in my collection frankly no


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 13, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> plus theres the drama of getting appoved for a zoo permit not to mention the big bucks needed,,
> just wait a few years and there will be a heep of new crosses and hybreeds here in australia market .
> 
> come on BEC stay on topic
> your vendictve side is really showing .




Even hybrids can create a problem, what happens when a jungle x bredli escapes, then makes it to bushland, finds a diamond and mates with it?

*THEPYTHONPIT* please refrain from sending me private messages, its vindictive of you to continue to do so.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 13, 2008)

here we go again!


----------



## Noongato (Jul 13, 2008)

Pking said:


> Remembering that Crosses and Hybrids are illegal I wouldn't be waiting for them... or planning on breeding any, if you get caught say goodbye to your licence


 
Loose your licence? Is that all? I hope the punishment is a little more severe than that.....Considering most people who own exotics dont bother with licences anyway.
I wish we had animal police like in th US, like that show on animal planet - animal precinct. Yeah id work for that....id probably be crooked. haha


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 13, 2008)

becs I think you have a stalker? *thepythonpit**


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

Pking said:


> Remembering that Crosses and Hybrids are illegal I wouldn't be waiting for them... or planning on breeding any, if you get caught say goodbye to your licence


 
where is it illegal ?
do you know this for a fact or are you just passing on the info you got from someone else?
in NSW theres no law saying its illegal 
and on my licence theres 19 conditions (rules) and not one of them says you cant cross breed or make hybrids ?
please if you know something i dont let me know because i have some amazing projects on the go


----------



## Rocky (Jul 13, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Loose your licence? Is that all? I hope the punishment is a little more severe than that.....Considering most people who own exotics dont bother with licences anyway.
> I wish we had animal police like in th US, like that show on animal planet - animal precinct. Yeah id work for that....id probably be crooked. haha


 

Yeah he forgot to ad the HEFTY fines and maybe even jail time.


----------



## Noongato (Jul 13, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Yeah he forgot to ad the HEFTY fines and maybe even jail time.


 
Thats a little better then, also throw in phonebook treatment, hahaha


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Yeah he forgot to ad the HEFTY fines and maybe even jail time.


 
i dont think theres any real punishment involed 
i guy last mth got a tiny fine for importing several green trees into the country
and he got to keep his licence.


----------



## snakecharma (Jul 13, 2008)

hey pythonpit what projects do you have on the go??

care to enlighten us??


----------



## Noongato (Jul 13, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> i dont think theres any real punishment involed
> i guy last mth got a tiny fine for importing several green trees into the country
> and he got to keep his licence.


 
Perhaps he had something "else" as a bribe. If he managed to smuggle snakes he probably smuggled multiple forms of drugs too.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 13, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> i dont think theres any real punishment involed
> i guy last mth got a tiny fine for importing several green trees into the country
> and he got to keep his licence.


 

You think wrong.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Threads like this get annoying, there is people on every forum i go on wanting exotic inverts, herps and so on. why cant anyone be happy with the amazing interesting species we have here? I'm just glad i can keep some of these amazing animals we have in our own country stuff the rest of the things. IMO if what you can have here aint good enough move overseas then u can keep exotics simple. then there wouldnt be a need for a new "why cant we have exotics" or "how can i get exotics" thread every day.

Steve k


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

PM if you want to chat BEC
try and keep this thread on topic.
does anyone know if it is realy against the law in nsw to crossbreed?

trogler if people moved over sea for exotics then thay would have to import from australia for exotics ? lol 
why do people always try and push there morals and there prefernce on everyone else
if someone wants exotics and thay dont live with you , so be it ..why then try and tell all those that want them there wrong ? theres other aussie site that are able to have long indepth chat on the subject without the moral police trying to force there likes and ideas down everyones necks....


----------



## Lewy (Jul 13, 2008)

trogdor1988 said:


> Threads like this get annoying, there is people on every forum i go on wanting exotic inverts, herps and so on. why cant anyone be happy with the amazing interesting species we have here? I'm just glad i can keep some of these amazing animals we have in our own country stuff the rest of the things. IMO if what you can have here aint good enough move overseas then u can keep exotics simple. then there wouldnt be a need for a new "why cant we have exotics" or "how can i get exotics" thread every day.
> 
> Steve k


 

would have to agree with u its the same as travel people always wont to travel the world but havent even seen this amazing country we all share


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 13, 2008)

heres one for you people who havnt done enough research to find out WHY YOU CANT KEEP EXOTICS IN AUSTRALIA and too the people too ignorant to listen to the people on this website telling you why you CANT..
A man 32 from syd had his house raided, finding a one and a half year old corn snake in hes loundroom including other illegal possessions(armed weapons) and copped a 60,000 fine for the snake and 3 months in jail. so who was thinking of getting exotics?


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

Rocky said:


> You think wrong.


 
back it up with some info mate..


A leading Victorian reptile expert fined $3000 for illegally importing four pythons planned to use the snakes in his collection in a breeding scam for profit.

Meyndert Jacobus Bornman, 32, a former president of the Victorian Herpetological Society, was caught in an Australian Customs sting after four green tree pythons were imported from South Africa.

Melbourne Magistrates Court heard yesterday the snakes were labelled as promotional rugby material, a Springbok jumper or Lonely Planet guides to South Africa.

The pythons, a species listed under the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES), were packed in pillow cases surrounded by shredded paper.

Jan McAlpine, prosecuting, told the court Bornman sent $6500 for the snakes' purchase to his mother in South Africa who was instructed by him how to arrange their importation.

Ms McAlpine said quarantine officers at a Sydney international postal facility found a first snake on March 19 this year labelled to an address in Belgrave South.

Ms McAlpine said two more pythons were found in similar parcels on March 30 before investigators later identified Bornman when he checked a post box at the address.

On April 2, after Bornman collected a postal notification card put in the box by investigators - who had also placed a box with matching delivery details at the local post office - he was arrested.

On that same day a fourth python was found in Sydney.

Bornman admitted he found the pythons on a South African web site and planned them as replacements for four licenced pythons that had died.

Ms McAlpine said Bornman revealed he intended to breed them for profit and "would keep the imported snakes illegally until he had money to buy babies and then claim the imported ones were the babies".

Defence lawyer David Starvaggi said Bornman, unemployed, who has degrees in botany and zoology, was apologetic and remorseful and had learned a valuable lesson.

Magistrate John Bentley also convicted Bornman, of Ferntree Gully, who pleaded guilty to four charges of importing a CITES specimen, and ordered him to pay $300 costs.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/nation...765106461.html



you were saying?


----------



## Noongato (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone who automatically calles them exotics generally know the rules already. If they are completely uneducated they would call them 'snakes from overseas' etc.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 13, 2008)

"The maximum penalty for an offence like this is a fine of $110,000, and/or 10 years gaol"

Taken from www.customs.gov.au If you dont count 110 thousand as hefty, then... your very, very wealthy.

Your quote is from a newspaper...not very reliable.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 13, 2008)

theres a difference between wanting them and someone saying something along the lines of"i dont see what the problem is having exotics"theres a big difference as with people explaining it aready. its the people that think like that that eventually usually get them illegally and pay the price or end up going black market.
Its not what we want its for the animals benifit.before we know it we will have retics roaming our front yards like the US.thats why nothing is aloud in.. be happy with what we have over here. And maybe try this for a thought.. if you want one and KNOW you cant have one, go work at a zoo or volunteer.. whatever. you work with cameleons, iguanas, tortoises, aligators. you name it.. you dont have to OWN it though


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> PM if you want to chat BEC
> try and keep this thread on topic.
> does anyone know if it is realy against the law in nsw to crossbreed?
> 
> ...


 
Maybe sit down and read before accusing people of things huh. i wasnt trying to shove it down everyones neck i was simply saying my piece and that these non stop threads of people wanting to know why they cant have them or if they can have them or how they can get them tend to get annoying the 1000th time along. the search button is there as many have said in this thread allready. 

and if they move overseas and have to import from aus atleast they can still get aus species unlike being here where u can only get aus species, so i dont see the problem there. if people want it so much thats the way to do it. 

btw its trogdor. :lol:


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

trogdor1988 said:


> Maybe sit down and read before accusing people of things huh. i wasnt trying to shove it down everyones neck i was simply saying my piece and that these non stop threads of people wanting to know why they cant have them or if they can have them or how they can get them tend to get annoying the 1000th time along. the search button is there as many have said in this thread allready.
> 
> and if they move overseas and have to import from aus atleast they can still get aus species unlike being here where u can only get aus species, so i dont see the problem there. if people want it so much thats the way to do it.
> 
> btw its trogdor. :lol:


 
sorry mate most of that wasnt directed at you.
PS , like what has been debated over and over again , if you dont like the thread topic DONT go into it , its that simple , it would save you from being so annoyed so much and you will delay baldness just that bit longer ..


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

LOL baldness is allready on the way in from stress from other crap in life, has nothing to do with this. Im just saying everytime i pop in here or any other forum something like this is BAM right there in the middle of the screen. people need to listen more and use the search bar like people tell them to everytime a new thread like this pops up.  and no worries mate i understand people get heated in things like this all the time, i was just saying my piece ill leave you all to it now gotta feed the scorps and tarantulas and trapdoors lol.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Australia's import laws are over the top.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> Australia's import laws are over the top.


 
If you haven't read the thread, please do. there are many reasons listed by members as to why the laws are over the top.


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 13, 2008)

Rocky said:


> It would bring a whole new world or disease into the reptile world of Australia. Next thing you know, you could go up to your favorite snakes enclosure, and your snake could be inside out.



yeah but thats why we have quarintening right? i mean couldn't we have scientists do research on what is harmful to either side (in Aus or out) and start from only letting a few species that are completely safe, eligable for regular liscence holders to keep, that being after the snake has gone through a deep analysis of diseases and all the rest.


----------



## Lewy (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> Australia's import laws are over the top.


 

The name aussie1 doesn't suit u then, cos u don't seem to care for our ecology

Lewy


----------



## Rocky (Jul 13, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> yeah but thats why we have quarintening right? i mean couldn't we have scientists do research on what is harmful to either side (in Aus or out) and start from only letting a few species that are completely safe, eligable for regular liscence holders to keep, that being after the snake has gone through a deep analysis of diseases and all the rest.


 

Being from a different place, the animals wouldn't have the same immunities as the ones in our countries do. And would fall prone to diseases easier. It isn't worth the risk, if they miss something, disaster may strike.


----------



## Lewy (Jul 13, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> yeah but thats why we have quarintening right? i mean couldn't we have scientists do research on what is harmful to either side (in Aus or out) and start from only letting a few species that are completely safe, eligable for regular liscence holders to keep, that being after the snake has gone through a deep analysis of diseases and all the rest.


 

Plenty of scientists did plenty of research when they brought the cane toad in to control the cane beatle. What they have learnt from all the research is that NO new species should be brought in (and allowed into the hands of the average reptile keeper) as we have enough dramas trying to control the exotic pests we have now let alone bringing more in. Australia has a massive range of the best snakes in the world. Appreciate what you have.

Sue


----------



## Noongato (Jul 13, 2008)

Quarantine will basically gass anything that is organic, i dont think people would appreciat gassed/dead snakes from quarantine, hahaha


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

So why is it we are the only country in the world to not allow its citizens imported animals?

All the justification in the world cant diminish the fact our laws are EXTREME

As an Australian i feel i should have the legal right to purchase an imported animal if it is tested and free of disease.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 13, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Quarantine will basically gass anything that is organic, i dont think people would appreciat gassed/dead snakes from quarantine, hahaha


 

Yeah, would be difficult to breed or grow a dead animal. Easy to keep though, no attention needed, appart from a quick spray of deodorant.


----------



## Noongato (Jul 13, 2008)

Rocky - - Hahaha, actually they come back all powdery n stuff. I have imported a raccoon skin from the US before.


----------



## Lewy (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> So why is it we are the only country in the world to not allow its citizens imported animals?
> 
> All the justification in the world cant diminish the fact our laws are EXTREME
> 
> As an Australian i feel i should have the legal right to purchase an imported animal if it is tested and free of disease.


 

Its not just the risk of importing disease that is the issue. Otherwise we could import any species after a period of quarantine and testing. Its the simple fact that if new species were imported and kept by people in their homes - some WILL escape. And like so many other species like the cane toad, fox, rabbit, cat, etc some will certainly become pest species and have a very detrimental effect on our already suffering native wildlife populations. I am proud of our native Australian wildlife and support all efforts to keep potential exotic pests out of the country.

Sue


----------



## oddball (Jul 13, 2008)

*sigh* I would dearly love a south african Armadillo Lizard, or one of those cute little hognose snakes, but I know why the laws exist, so I will continue to dream. Or maybe go do a photo-sufari looking for them in their natural habitat instead.

The fact is that Australia is unique with it's wildlife. The continent has been separated for so long that our wildlife is not really on the same evolutionary level as most of the world. Our mammals (with the exception of the dingo which is a feral of old) are marsupials and even monotremes, which are rather primitive compared to placentals. They couldn't compete with cats and dogs.
Even our reptiles are a bit behind compared to the rapidly reproducing, hardy corn snake and ball pythons, which although it doesn't mean I think they are inferior, it puts them at a distinct disadvantage. 
Can you imagine what would happen to our wild jungle python and green tree python populations if we had a feral population of tree boas? These snakes are at a distinct evolutionary advantage, because they give birth to young ready and rearing to go! Far less vulnerable than eggs! 
How could our coastal carpets compete for food and space with boas?
How would our water pythons compete with the humumgous anacondas?

It just wouldn't work. Of course I can't see a feral colony of Galapagos Tortoises getting out of controll and rampaging across the country, you can't really have one exception to the rule, it's easier to enforce a blanket rule. JMO.


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> So why is it we are the only country in the world to not allow its citizens imported animals?
> 
> All the justification in the world cant diminish the fact our laws are EXTREME
> 
> As an Australian i feel i should have the legal right to purchase an imported animal if it is tested and free of disease.



Do you seriously believe the laws are extreme for importing snakes?

WOW here i was thinking i am lucky the government care for the environment and the animals in our environment enough to have these laws in place.

I believe there would be no 100% guarantee that the snake you are bringing in are free of disease, some have a very long incubation period so would probably be very hard to pick up.

Then you have the tools who illegally obtain corns and what not that have introduced all sorts of diseases and threats to our environment, i believe it was on aps that i read corns have been removed from the wild already.

Hey if you really really want an illegal snake i'm sure they wouldn't be that hard to get your hands on, but the laugh is on you when you go bragging and some one dobs you in. 

My stand on illegals is that they are illegal for a reason and if i ever got offered one that person would be getting reported for it, and not just to Parks SA but also RSPCA and the police, only way to stop the exotics is to report them.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Regardless of all the oppinions we all have it doesnt change 1 fact.

THE LAWS ARE EXTREME.


----------



## oddball (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> Regardless of all the oppinions we all have it doesnt change 1 fact.
> 
> THE LAWS ARE EXTREME.



Actually, you have it the wrong way around.

The fact is that exotics are dangerous to our native populations of animals.
Your opinion is that these laws are extreme.


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

I never said i wanted anything imported.


I simply said the laws are extreme!


----------



## Noongato (Jul 13, 2008)

Not really that extreme, laws are always a litttle broken each day, so when there are stricter rules it deterrs people from the worst of crimes, doesnt mean people abide by every little peice of the guidelines...
That make sense?


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

I think there is more danger posed to our native wildlife by peoples LEGAL pet cats than by allowing someone to import a boa or land turtle.

Fact is feral cats kill hundreds of thousands of native animals every year in this country. 

For all of you so concerned about our natural wildlife why are you not jumping up and down about this issue?

In general most of Australias laws are extreme.


----------



## Lewy (Jul 13, 2008)

So well said Oddball!


----------



## beeman (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> I think there is more danger posed to our native wildlife by peoples LEGAL pet cats than by allowing someone to import a boa or land turtle.
> 
> Fact is feral cats kill hundreds of thousands of native animals every year in this country.
> 
> ...


 

Ahh yes someones PET got away and now look at the dammage an imported exotic has caused!


----------



## Lewy (Jul 13, 2008)

aussie1 said:


> I think there is more danger posed to our native wildlife by peoples LEGAL pet cats than by allowing someone to import a boa or land turtle.
> 
> Fact is feral cats kill hundreds of thousands of native animals every year in this country.
> 
> ...


 

No crap Sherlock
Derrr....
Of course cats are an issue. They are a feral pest just like your boa would become if it was imported. Cats are one of the reasons why we have these strict laws these days. We struggle to battle our mistakes of the past so why on earth would you want to introduce more?


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 13, 2008)

I believe there would be no 100% guarantee that the snake you are bringing in are free of disease, some have a very long incubation period so would probably be very hard to pick up.

hi there , could you please tell me what diseases or pest reps have OS that we dont already have here ?
not a dig im being serious.


nobody has said there are planing on bring reps in from OS , RE the original post 
only lots of y cant we.
like i said , the variety here in australia will grow over the next 5 years , there will be all sorts of crosses and morphs available ... i cant wait personaly


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 13, 2008)

escaped pets are VERY bad for local wildlife. cats can harass whole flocks of native birds, making their homes unsafe for them. never underestrimate the power of the cat.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 13, 2008)

well said lewy.


----------



## oddball (Jul 13, 2008)

Lewy said:


> So well said Oddball!


Why thankyou lewy!

And aussie1, cats kept properly and trained do not kill wildlife.

But you would rather take away the laws protecting further damage to our wildlife, because existing laws allow it?
I would think that the logical solution would be to put similar laws in place for the ownership of domestic animals as there are with reptiles.

Licensing would reduce the "impulse buy" aspect of cute kittens and puppies, most of the ones which are let go to become feral or neglected so they must catch their own food.

In some states keeping vens requires specific set up, like locked enclosures. If you had similar requirements for the keeping of cats, saying that they must be kept indoors or in an avery at all times, it would lower the risk of damage to our wildlife from people who can't train their animals.

We trained our house cats to not catch birds, to not catch lizards, but to only catch mice and locusts. It works. If a cat is inteligent enough to learn how to use a toilet, it is inteligent enough to distinguish between prey.

But we digress. We can't get rid of common domestic pets in Australia. They are here to stay, almost every family has one, and I for one won't allow any of my pets to be destroyed.
But we can learn from our mistakes and stop the same situation from happening with exotic reptiles.


----------

